# Walnut bowl finished



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, here it is. Finished with a shellac sealer then tung oil finish and buffed. I need a little practice buffing but I think it turned out pretty nice.
I recently picked up a set of cole jaws for the chuck and so I was able to flip it around and smooth the recess out. I really like the way this bowl feels..
Thanks for looking.

[attachment=3159]

[attachment=3160]

[attachment=3161]


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 18, 2012)

good looking bowl. What size is this. looks like a good sized bowl.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 18, 2012)

steve bellinger said:


> good looking bowl. What size is this. looks like a good sized bowl.



Thanks.

8" diameter 2 3/4" tall


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice slick Finish looks very good, I love the smell of walnut when workin it!:yes: Can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## phinds (Mar 18, 2012)

Really looks good.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks nice! That big, broad base will certainly make it stable in use. I see a few blotchy areas in the wood which may be natural… If they're from superglue, you might try applying a thin coat of shellac before the CA to keep those stains from happening. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice bowl-the multitude of colors provided by the tree we call walnut. We are lucky it grows here or they would get really big money for it............


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2012)

See a little thicker is nicer aint it:yes: feels good in the hand and if you drop it or the kids knock it off the table it won't break. Thin is nice to and artsy fartsy but not always practical. Love the way the colors change in that piece.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice, Slick. I can tell that you put a lot into this piece. I'm looking forward to seeing more of what comes off your lathe.


----------

